

On Being a Builder - relation
http://duruk.net/on-being-a-builder/

======
ambiate
The amount of users who wish to become developers in my line of business is
absolutely amazing. The reasoning always revolves around 'you guys get to
create something.' The day a person from marketing/executive says, 'I want to
create to enhance experiences', I will recommend they be thrown into our
department. Everyday, we are bombarded with project requests for changes to
enhance user experience. Usability is measured in amount of clicks. Yet,
instead of wanting to create to help their department, they wish to create to
play with legos.

